# Halloween/Horror Midi Files



## mr_maniacal

Greetings,
Does anyone have any good links to sites that have different and unique free midi downloads I can use for my haunt site I'm building? I have a few already and have searched Horrorfind and it seems I'm getting the same old stuff. I want to stay away from the traditional music and get something dark and unique. Maybe even classical music midi sites would work as well. I want to use midi files for the intro page background music vs. wav simply because of the download time. I don't want visitors with slow connections waiting five mins to get the full effect of my intro. Thanks for any help in advance. Take it easy....

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's mine:

http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/daves1956/HalloweenMidis.html


----------

